# Fishing/Bengals/Ohio River



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be in front of (or behind depending on your perspective) Paul Brown Stadium with my lines in the water, maybe a TV on the boat and the radio on. If you see me out there, wave. It's great to sit on the water and listen to the crowd roar when the Bengals do something good. Granted, that's not very often...  Hopefully I may even luck into a fish or two as well. 

UFM82

19' ProLine center console


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZE US !!!!!! Ya better listen to the game as you surely wont be catchin fish , if things are still the same as the last time we met... ....Sure is nice reading something from one of the old river rats.... Good luck Craig , and DA KING !!! will send a little luck downstream to you.... ...OH YEA !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

What's up King? Long time...

Well, the night was a good one all the way around. The Bengals managed to hold on and win the opener which was a very good thing and I managed to catch 6 cats! My flatty of the night may have gone 1 lb with my bait in his mouth but they got better. 5 channels all around 5 lbs decided to put on the feedbag right at 8:45 and the feast continued until 9:20 and then they were done. Sure was nice having success on both fronts! 

Take care bud- it's good to hear from you again. 

UFM82


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

Who Dey!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always wanted to do that. How busy was it on the river last night? How busy is it on a Sunday during a regular 1pm game?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You better stick to the Scioto Mellonhead... Actually I believe the river isn't to busy after Labor day. UFM had a very good night overall on the river,as the Bengals won and the weather was great for cattin.....just like old times...... DA KING !!!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

here is 1 i got the other night


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

catking said:


> You better stick to the Scioto Mellonhead


Actually I bought another boat, a 2001 Targa (17 foot) from a fellow OGF'er. It's great for the Ohio.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

What's up Craig!!!

Been living in Fla. for work the past few months and surely do miss the river and river fisherman. Was watching the game from a sports bar and thought I saw a boat anchored down out there  Looks like you and the Bengals were rockin


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

This is also something I have wanted to do. How did you work out the tv thing did you need an antenna?


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Macfish have you been out much this season?


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

No i hardly fished this summer at all. 

The bite was slow from the guys i fish with


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Everyone else was on the Ky side so they could see the Jumbotron. I wanted to be on the Ohio side over the humps I found that were stacked with fish.

I didn't take a TV but I will for the next Monday night game. I have a 13" color portable that runs on AC/DC and will work just fine in the boat. It has a small antenna that will get the local stations very well believe it or not. 

My wife and son were watching the game and they said they saw me several times in the overhead shots. There was a plane circling the entire game and I figured they were shooting from up there. My wife recognized the boat immediately- not many center consoles running around the river. LOL

This is like the old days- catking, macfish, hunterm and others on this thread. From out of the woodwork...

See ya' all in October! 

UFM82


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Speaking of......


> From out of the woodwork...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe Hell has really frozen over now....Jimmy DA Cat has joined in on the conversation...OH YEA !!!!! Heck , I don't recall him being able to write... Long time Jimmy..... You are right UFM, just like old times....Great hearing from you guys, that's for sure....Now did somebody mention a boat ride.... ......LOL !!!!! DA KING !!! ....AKA :B


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

What ramp did you put in at?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ran down to the mouth of the Mill Creek just to look and anchored in front of the stadium within 100 feet of shore in 23' of water. Wound up moving about 100 yards upstream 1/2 an hour later and found a hump with fish marks. 

The river traffic was very light and the crowd was fun. 

I'll be out Friday night most likely and I'l lbe there for the next Monday Night Football game in October, even though the Bengals suck. LOL

UFM82


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

What ramp did you use, I am not familiar with the Mill creek ramp.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Go east past the stadium and the US Bank arena, follow the road for about 5 miles and you'll come to Schmidt Ramp and Fields. $10 to launch but the ramp is good, there are docks and it's lit. That's a plus at 4:00 a.m. when you're trying to recover a boat. 

It's a short run west to downtown. The Mill Creek dumps into the Ohio downstream from Paul Brown Stadium. It's been known to have shad hanging out there. 

UFM82


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

How far of a run is it from down by Tanner's creek?


----------



## casjr (Jun 4, 2007)

It's about a 35 minute run from Tanners to Downtown Cincinnati. That's if your average boat speed is around 50-55mph


----------



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

Alreast you were doing one thing right by fishing. And those are some nice fish. Just too bad you were listening to the bungholes or i would say that you had a good day out on the river.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> It's great to sit on the water and listen to the crowd roar when the Bengals do something good.


haha I got a kick out of this!


----------

